# OB docklights last night



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Super picky is the best way to describe the fish under the lights last night, but once I found the right pattern it was easy. Caught quite a few nice trout and brought my 3WT just to play with the Lookdowns which have been in force lately. I fished Supreme Shrimp, small Surf Candies and a couple different small baitfish patterns which had been killing it lately but a sparsely tied #6 Clouser in white with a touch of prism flash was the killer. The trout were from 12-17 inches but I had one around 19 inches. No Reds which was odd and one black snapper.

Good way to burn some insomnia


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

never eaten them but heard they are SUPER tasty !!! caught several a few months back on the lights... the fly rod is my next toy... i used to fly fish the rivers for bass and bream alot... are you fishing the tides or just going when the mood or lack of sleep strikes ??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been doing good on both tides really but the incoming has been best. 

Lookdowns are pretty good eating but they have to be a decent size or else you won't get much off of them. I caught a 18" LD earlier this week and was going to keep it but said the hell with it.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!! Good way to spend sleepless nites too!! LOL


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

When you gonna take me Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

deltacreekflies said:


> When you gonna take me Chris


Hell, let's go right now! Shoot me a PM one day if you want to go one night. It should only be better after this storm


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Old River or North Ono?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Terry's cove


----------

